
Google workers can listen to what people say to its AI home devices - MrsPeaches
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2019/jul/11/google-home-assistant-listen-recordings-users-privacy
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20402070](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20402070)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20413062](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20413062)

